
Show HN: Simple, unprivileged firewall (outgoing TCP only) for Windows and Unix - teejeejee
https://github.com/tgg/connect-or-cut/releases/tag/v1.0.4
======
teejeejee
This new version now works on Windows as well as Unix.

connect-or-cut enables any user to prevent outgoing TCP connections from one
process and its child.

